# A few questions regarding.....



## MaxTimeOff (Jan 10, 2004)

my ED order of a 2004 6 series coupe.

I submitted my order to the dealer via a telephone conversation as follows:

(668) Non-metallic black
(LCSW) Black leather
(436) Dark birch wood trim
(206) SMG transmission
(ZPS) Premium sound package
(ZSP) Sport package

Once the dealer submits the order (to the ED dept. in Munich I guess? a little help here!) how long should it take to get a confirmation back, is it days....weeks? I ordered the car on the 13th and the dealer doesn't know anything other than he submitted the order.

Based on the research I have done via this board and others, it is my understanding that this car DOES NOT come out of the dealer allocation, it is an "extra car", (M's are different as I understand). All correct? The dealer is not sure about this and is looking for an official bulletin from BMW on this issue. Does anyone have this bulletin?

The dealer claims that because the car is a new model, just out, this process is taking longer. I think that's dealer B.S. but I can't call him out because I don't know :dunno:.....yet!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Grey Coupe (Nov 15, 2003)

*Order tracking*

Sounds like a pretty car.

My dealer was able to provide me an order number a day or two after we finalized options. This was on a domestic delivery, though. With the order number, you can got to Owners Circle, sign up, input your order number, and track your car [again this is for US delivery, I don't know if the order tracking works the same for ED. For US, the tracking continues and when your car is scheduled for production it is issued its VIN.

If you can use the order tracking to follow an ED order, you'll be able to go to the site and see your order move from "on order" to "scheduled for production" to its completion and "awaiting transit", etc, right through to delivery...although I guess ED cars don't await transit, they wait for you to come and get 'em!

As to whether it comes out of a dealer's allocation, I dunno. Sounds like a dealer issue to me. As to taking longer, pricing didn't reach the US dealers until between Christmas and New Years--they have it now, and my order went right in, and is going through the cycle. There were mixed messages initially about whether the 6 was going to be available via the ED program. This could have delayed things, too.

Enjoy your car.


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

MaxTimeOff said:


> my ED order of a 2004 6 series coupe.
> 
> I submitted my order to the dealer via a telephone conversation as follows:
> 
> ...


Last I heard the ED dept. wasn't going to have 6's available until June production. If this is still true you won't get a production number assigned until late April.

Edit 1/20/04: See the following thread for an update:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=639113#post639113

Ted


----------

